
Ember 2.10.0 and 2.11.0-Beta Released - izelnakri
http://emberjs.com/blog/2016/11/30/ember-2-10-released.html
======
mixonic
This release of Ember.js integrates the new Glimmer rendering engine and
stabilizes a year of work by contributors. It is a backwards compatible drop-
in upgrade that should also yield a significant performance bump for many use-
cases.

Additionally it unblocks other feature work Ember has coming down the
pipeline!

For those who haven't been keeping up with Ember or the Glimmer effort, I
wrote a list of five things you should know about this release:
[http://madhatted.com/2016/11/30/5-things-to-know-about-
ember...](http://madhatted.com/2016/11/30/5-things-to-know-about-
ember-2-10-and-glimmer-2) It should be approachable even if you don't know the
framework well.

Congrats to all the contributors for making such a difficult change so easy
for everyone else to use!

